# Sodium/Gout



## Danny56 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hi i Like the Quick Fix TV Dinners that go in the Microwave or the oven but the "Sodium Content" i have heard can "trigger" a Gout Attack should i "avoid" these Products whth the "Sodium Content" or are they no Worry to "trigger" a Gout Attack.*


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi. I would suggest that you ask your doctor for a referral to a registered dietician to answer these kinds of questions. IMHO, it is more appropriate to ask medical questions of medical professionals who are familiar with your medical history.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2007)

I wouldn't recomend eating those things period. As far as gout goes I'm not sure if sodium is really a triger for the attack. At leatst, I have not had that problm in the past. It is, according to some, the types of foods you eat. According to my doctor, even that doesn't matter as much as to how your body works.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 21, 2007)

What is gout?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2007)

Something you should never know about. In one word - Pain.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2007)

It's a build up of uric acid in the body.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 21, 2007)

what Andy said, it is a musculoskeletal issue, an individuals problem with metabolizing purines, the end product being uric acid.  People with gout don't eliminate uric acid properly and it builds up in small joints.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2007)

Danny,  you are asking a lot of very good questions.  Because these are associated with a medical issue you really need to talk to your doctor.  While we all may have suggestions and we all may know "something" we do not know enough about you personally to offer up advice on what you should eat, shouldn't eat; what will work, won't work.  

If you are having these kinds of problems you really need to get some advice from a dietitian/doctor/medical facility.  

Also, you have posted a lot of questions all concerning gout in the Health and Nutrition forum.  If you could keep your questions on gout in one thread it might get some better "coverage" - people won't feel so spread out


----------



## Danny56 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Gout Questions*

*Thanks for all the advice from all the Wonderful People i saw My Doctor today and he gave me a diet to stick to for my Gout and i plan to follow that and my Questions about Gout are over and now since this site is about DiscussCooking thats what i will 'focus" on.*


----------



## Katie H (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Danny. You asked the best source...your doctor.  I hope you see some relief as you follow his/her advice.

Now...jump on in and join us in "discussing cooking."  Let the games begin.


----------



## Claire (Aug 26, 2007)

Gout is a form of arthritis.  It is called "the rich man's disease", but my husband, a friend, and my father say, "where is the money?"  The only thing I know that works to some degree is drinking a LOT of water.  Rinse it out.  But most guys I know get a Rx for alupurin and take it faithfully.  It is so painful that even a sheet on your affected body part at night hurts.  It is usually feet, but I have two friends who have it in their hands.  My husband's feel would swell so large that I was concerned that his skin would split open.  This went on for two years before he sought a doc for it.  THe doc told him to drink lots more water, and when that didn't take care of the problem, he put him on daily meds.  As with many medical problems, once you have it people come out of the woodwork and tell you that they do as well.  A lot of folk think it is shamefull because of the connotation that sufferers drink too much and live on beef steak.  In fact, I've known vegetarian tea-totalers who have it.  

And yes, drinkiing a couple of quarts of water a day does help.  But go to a doctor.


----------

